# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > طراحی وب (Web Design) > گفتگو: کدوم زبان برنامه نویسی برای طراحی وب شروع کنم.PHP یا ASP ؟

## firoozi90

من در طراحی وب تازه کارم و می خوام بین این دو زبان برنامه نویسی یکی رو انتخاب کنم و اصولی یاد بگیرم.
حالا من از شما متخصصان می خوام راهنماییم کنید کدوم یک از این دور رو انتخاب کنم که آینده بهتری داشته باشه و بتونم پیشرفت کنم؟

----------


## elham1611

توی ایران محصولات مایکروسافت یعنی asp.net
چون رایگانه و کار باهاش راحت تر از php هستش.

برنامه ویژوال استدیو رو واسه کار با asp.net بگیر.
expression web هم هست

----------


## cyrusthegreat

> توی ایران محصولات مایکروسافت یعنی asp.net
> چون رایگانه و کار باهاش راحت تر از php هستش.
> 
> برنامه ویژوال استدیو رو واسه کار با asp.net بگیر.
> expression web هم هست


دوست عزیز

کجاش رایگانه؟؟؟؟ اینکار، یعنی استفاده از محصولاتی که پولی هستن، بدون پرداخت پول، دزدی هستش نه رایگان بودن. 


firoozi90

من به شما PHP رو پیشنهاد می کنم. مهمترین ویژگی PHP که به کل ASP (البته در ایران) می ارزه، Open Source بودنش هست. یعنی شما برای کد زدن، دزدی نمی کنی. پولی که از این راه در می آری، مشکل دار نیست. در حد یادگیری، و اینکه بدونی ASP چی هست، ارزش داره یاد بگیری، ولی اگر برای پول در آوردن باشه، پیشنهاد می کنم بری سراغ PHP. چون هیچ محدودیتی نداره، و هیچ کاری وجود نداره که بشه با ASP انجام داد، ولی PHP نتونی. حتی برخی چیزها هست که راهکارهای PHP بسیار منسجم تر، بهینه تر و بهتر هستن نسبت به ASP. پس چرا قدم تو راهی بزاری، و چیزی رو یاد بگیری که بخوای در آینده که پول از راهش در آوردی چوبش رو بخوری؟ انشالله در آینده کد می زنی، می بینی برای حل یه مسائله دو روز، سه روز بی خوابی باید بکشی، بعد، از اینکه حاصل دسترنجی عده ی زیادی از همکارات که کد زدن برای ASP، رو به ناحق، و بصورت دزدی استفاده نکردی، خوشحال می شی. 

این نظر شخصی من بود. حالا دوستان بیان بگن، Copyright چیه. اینها همش چرته و از اینجور حرفها، برای خودشون محترمه. ولی از همین الان شروع کن چیزی یاد بگیری که دِین یه عده دیگه به گردنت نباشه.

----------


## khanlo.javid

دوست من استفاده از کد های asp رایگانه البته در ایران که این کار یه جورایی دزدی میشه و مدیون شدن پس به نظر من php کد بزنی وجدانت راهت تره .....





موفق باشی.

----------


## khanlo.javid

> دوست عزیز
> 
> کجاش رایگانه؟؟؟؟ اینکار، یعنی استفاده از محصولاتی که پولی هستن، بدون پرداخت پول، دزدی هستش نه رایگان بودن. 
> 
> 
> firoozi90
> 
> من به شما PHP رو پیشنهاد می کنم. مهمترین ویژگی PHP که به کل ASP (البته در ایران) می ارزه، Open Source بودنش هست. یعنی شما برای کد زدن، دزدی نمی کنی. پولی که از این راه در می آری، مشکل دار نیست. در حد یادگیری، و اینکه بدونی ASP چی هست، ارزش داره یاد بگیری، ولی اگر برای پول در آوردن باشه، پیشنهاد می کنم بری سراغ PHP. چون هیچ محدودیتی نداره، و هیچ کاری وجود نداره که بشه با ASP انجام داد، ولی PHP نتونی. حتی برخی چیزها هست که راهکارهای PHP بسیار منسجم تر، بهینه تر و بهتر هستن نسبت به ASP. پس چرا قدم تو راهی بزاری، و چیزی رو یاد بگیری که بخوای در آینده که پول از راهش در آوردی چوبش رو بخوری؟ انشالله در آینده کد می زنی، می بینی برای حل یه مسائله دو روز، سه روز بی خوابی باید بکشی، بعد، از اینکه حاصل دسترنجی عده ی زیادی از همکارات که کد زدن برای ASP، رو به ناحق، و بصورت دزدی استفاده نکردی، خوشحال می شی. 
> 
> این نظر شخصی من بود. حالا دوستان بیان بگن، Copyright چیه. اینها همش چرته و از اینجور حرفها، برای خودشون محترمه. ولی از همین الان شروع کن چیزی یاد بگیری که دِین یه عده دیگه به گردنت نباشه.




مرسی داداش گلم  cyrusthegreat از اینکه راهنماییشون کردی فرمایش شما کاملا متینه .



موفق باشید

----------


## aliyeh

> دوست عزیز
> 
> کجاش رایگانه؟؟؟؟ اینکار، یعنی استفاده از محصولاتی که پولی هستن، بدون پرداخت پول، دزدی هستش نه رایگان بودن. 
> 
> 
> firoozi90
> 
> من به شما PHP رو پیشنهاد می کنم. مهمترین ویژگی PHP که به کل ASP (البته در ایران) می ارزه، Open Source بودنش هست. یعنی شما برای کد زدن، دزدی نمی کنی. پولی که از این راه در می آری، مشکل دار نیست. در حد یادگیری، و اینکه بدونی ASP چی هست، ارزش داره یاد بگیری، ولی اگر برای پول در آوردن باشه، پیشنهاد می کنم بری سراغ PHP. چون هیچ محدودیتی نداره، و هیچ کاری وجود نداره که بشه با ASP انجام داد، ولی PHP نتونی. حتی برخی چیزها هست که راهکارهای PHP بسیار منسجم تر، بهینه تر و بهتر هستن نسبت به ASP. پس چرا قدم تو راهی بزاری، و چیزی رو یاد بگیری که بخوای در آینده که پول از راهش در آوردی چوبش رو بخوری؟ انشالله در آینده کد می زنی، می بینی برای حل یه مسائله دو روز، سه روز بی خوابی باید بکشی، بعد، از اینکه حاصل دسترنجی عده ی زیادی از همکارات که کد زدن برای ASP، رو به ناحق، و بصورت دزدی استفاده نکردی، خوشحال می شی. 
> 
> این نظر شخصی من بود. حالا دوستان بیان بگن، Copyright چیه. اینها همش چرته و از اینجور حرفها، برای خودشون محترمه. ولی از همین الان شروع کن چیزی یاد بگیری که دِین یه عده دیگه به گردنت نباشه.


اگه قرار به این چیزی که شما می گی باشه پس کلا استفاده از ویندوز و نرم افزارهای آنتی ویروس و ... دزدی میشه.
هرچند که در اصل هست ولی اگه بخوای اینجوری فکر کنی کلا باید قید طراح وب شدن و حتی استفاده از کامپیوتر رو بزنی.
ولی حالا که اوضاع اینجوریه بهترین راه برای انتخاب زبان مناسب برنامه نویسی کاملا بستگی به خودت داره.
اگه قبلا با C,C++‎v,Vb و ... کار کردی کار با دات نت برات خیلی راحت داره در غیر این صورت بهتره با php شروع کنی.

----------


## cyrusthegreat

> اگه قرار به این چیزی که شما می گی باشه پس کلا استفاده از ویندوز و نرم افزارهای آنتی ویروس و ... دزدی میشه.
> هرچند که در اصل هست ولی اگه بخوای اینجوری فکر کنی کلا باید قید طراح وب شدن و حتی استفاده از کامپیوتر رو بزنی.
> ولی حالا که اوضاع اینجوریه بهترین راه برای انتخاب زبان مناسب برنامه نویسی کاملا بستگی به خودت داره.
> اگه قبلا با C,C++‎v,Vb و ... کار کردی کار با دات نت برات خیلی راحت داره در غیر این صورت بهتره با php شروع کنی.


دوست عزیز

بله. استفاده از همه ی اونها دزدی حساب می شه. ولی طراح وب شدن و استفاده از کامپیوتر، رو می شه به راحتی قانونی کرد. سایتهای ایرانی هستن که نسخه اصل ویندوز می فروشن. آنتی ویروس ها هم نمایندگی دارن تو ایران. شما بخوای می شه همه چیز رو قانونی کرد. ولی خب چون هزینه داره، و ما ایرانی ها بدنبال این هستیم که هیچ هزینه ای پرداخت نکنیم، خیلی راحت همه چیزو می زاریم کنار و بی خیالش می شیم. البته یه چیزی بگم ها. این کار به ایرانی بودن ربطی نداره. یه چندتا مقاله خوندم که توش نوشته بود یه درصد که دقیق یادم نمیاد، ولی بیشتر از 50 درصد بود، از خود افرادی که توانایی خرید راحت و آسان نرم افزار هارو دارن، باز غیر قانونی استفاده می کنن. این معضلی هست که خود انسان باید جلوش رو بگیره. وگرنه تا دلت بخواد سرویس های وار-ز و تور-نت هستن که به راحتی بتونی هرچی دلت بخواد بگیری.

----------


## clover

> حالا من از شما متخصصان می خوام راهنماییم کنید کدوم یک از این دور رو انتخاب کنم که آینده بهتری داشته باشه و بتونم پیشرفت کنم؟


در صورتی که دوست دارید از مزایای اپن سورس استفاده کنید یا از محصولات رایگان، بین این دو تا زبان توصیه می کنم PHP رو انتخاب کنید، به قدر کافی قدرتمند هست و توسعه دهندگان زیادی هم داره، از طرفی حجم زیادی مطالب آموزشی و نمونه کد و کامپوننت و ... که تقریبا میشه گفت همه رایگان هستند. البته پیشنهاد شخصی من Python هست. زبان پایتون یه زبان نسل جدید هست، بیشتر مزایای PHP رو به علاوه ی ویژگی هایی مثل داینامیک بودن، سینتکس زیبا و امکانات پیشرفته ی زبان های امروزی رو دارا هست. تنها مشکلی که ممکنه به اون بر بخورید کمتر بودن مطالب آموزشی و سورس ها و مثال ها به نسبت PHP هست.

در مورد ASP.NET هم باور غلط این هست که کار کردن با اون راحته و همه چیز آمادست، این باور هم به این خاطر هست که طراحی یک سایت ساده برای یک فرد مبتدی با استفاده از این محصول مثل آب خوردن میمونه، اما در دنیای واقعی و برای طراحی سایت های حرفه ای شما باید وقت زیادی رو صرف یادگیری و فهم شیوه ی کار و عملکرد این محصول بکنید و اگر بدون تحقیق و فکر وارد این حوزه بشید ممکنه هیچ وقت به موفقیت نرسید و در حد همون برنامه نویس مبتدی آماده خور بی سواد بازار خراب کن ASP.NET که توی خونه و با قیمت 100 هزار تومن سایت طراحی می کنه باقی بمونید!! 




> کجاش رایگانه؟؟؟؟


دوست عزیز، ویژوال استودیو نسخه ی اکسپرس کاملا رایگانه، همینطور SQL Srrver Express، من شخصا با هر دوی اینها کار کردم و به راحتی می تونید باهاشون کار حرفه ای انجام بدید.
درآمد مایکروسافت از طریق فروش نسخه های Enterprise این محصولات به صاحبان هاست هست، که مشتری اون رو پرداخت میکنه نه شما، فقط در صورتی که منصف باشید و وجدان کاری داشته باشید باید این مورد رو برای مشتری هاتون هم توضیح بدید.




> اگه قرار به این چیزی که شما می گی باشه پس کلا استفاده از ویندوز و نرم افزارهای آنتی ویروس و ... دزدی میشه.





> بله. استفاده از همه ی اونها دزدی حساب می شه. ولی طراح وب شدن و استفاده از کامپیوتر، رو می شه به راحتی قانونی کرد. سایتهای ایرانی هستن که نسخه اصل ویندوز می فروشن.


بله دقیقا، بالاخره وقتی ما از امکانات، پشتیبانی و به روز رسانی و تکنولوژی های مایکروسافت استفاده می کنیم باید هزینه ی اون رو هم بپردازیم. وقتی خط تولید نرم افزاری مثل SQL Server برابری می کنه با خط تولید یک هواپیمای بویینگ و وقتی که چنین کیفیتی داره این محصول، چرا باید انتظار داشته باشیم که رایگان یا اپن سورس باشه؟ درسته که الان تنفر از محصولات مایکروسافت توی کشور ما کم کم داره مد میشه، اما کمی هم منطقی باید باشیم.

----------


## hamid_shrk

> دوست من استفاده از کد های asp رایگانه البته در ایران که این کار یه  جورایی دزدی میشه و مدیون شدن پس به نظر من php کد بزنی وجدانت راهت تره  .....


یعنی شما فقط بخاطر وجدانت رفتی سراغ php????
دوستان نمیدونم چرا انقدر با تعصب نظر میدن واقعا این همه تعصب برای چی؟
تو ایران از نظر php کار ها asp کارها باید تعطیل کنن و از نظر asp کارها php کارها باید تعطیل کنن!!!!
من خودم asp کار هستم و کاری نبوده که نتونم باهاش انجام بدم و این واقعیتی هست که وجود داره که سرعت توسعه با asp سریعتر از php هست ولی من خودم عاشق اوپن سورس و php هستم .
در مورد اوپن سورس بودن php هم خدمتتون بگم که الان Asp.net MVC هم اوپن سورس هست و بسیار قدرتمند.

*firoozi90* :
شما هم فکر کنم با خوندن این صحبت ها ترسیدی و الان فکر کنم از ترس جهنم رفتن بری سراغ php ...که طبق گفته آقای Clover شما میتونی از نسخه های رایگان استفاده کنی برای asp.
اما اگه وقت داری و با نرم افزارهای مایکروسافت زیاد کار نکردی و C یا C++‎‎‎‎‎ یا C#‎‎‎‎‎ کار نکردی بنظرم برو سراغ php .
موفق باشی

----------


## firoozi90

خیلی ممنون از همه ی دوستانی که منو راهنمایی کردید.
یه نکته که باید بگم اینه که من سی شارپ تا حدودی کار کردم و یکی دوتا پروژه کوچک هم انجام دادم.من می خوام برم سراغ برنامه نویسی وب.
نظر خودم این بود که چون سی شارپ کار کردم برم سراغ ASP و از طرفی از مزایای PHP هم تا حدودی شنیدم.
واسه همین دو به شک شدم که کدوم رو انتخاب کنم.
الان همه دوستان لطف کردن و نظرشونو گفتن و کاملا به جا و صحیح.اما من بیشتر گیج شدم

----------


## cyrusthegreat

> یعنی شما فقط بخاطر وجدانت رفتی سراغ php????
> دوستان نمیدونم چرا انقدر با تعصب نظر میدن واقعا این همه تعصب برای چی؟
> تو ایران از نظر php کار ها asp کارها باید تعطیل کنن و از نظر asp کارها php کارها باید تعطیل کنن!!!!
> من خودم asp کار هستم و کاری نبوده که نتونم باهاش انجام بدم و این واقعیتی هست که وجود داره که سرعت توسعه با asp سریعتر از php هست ولی من خودم عاشق اوپن سورس و php هستم .
> در مورد اوپن سورس بودن php هم خدمتتون بگم که الان Asp.net MVC هم اوپن سورس هست و بسیار قدرتمند.


دوست عزیز

نمی دونم، نون حروم خوردن و وجدان اینقدر بی اهمیت شده تو ایران؟؟؟ دزدی فقط از دیوار مردم بالا رفتن نیست. برای من حلال بودن پولی که در میارم از سادگی کار که شما نشونه ی ASP می دونید خیلی خیلی مهمتر هستش. 

من نمی دونم کجای حرفم نشونه ی تعصب داشته. اصلا نظر من این نیست که باید ASP کارها برن تعطیل کنن. اونها هم بجای خود حقشون محترمه. ولی خب من نظرم رو برای این دوستم که می خواست تازه شروع کنه گفتم. گفتم بهتره بره سراغ PHP تا درگیر ASP بشه و بخواد با قوانین کپی رایت درگیری پیدا کنه. 

در مورد سرعت توسعه، بله. در کل، ASP برای وبسایت های معمول بسیار راحت تر هست. ولی خب بخوای پروژه هایی که سنگین هستن رو انجام بدی، در عمل PHP بسیار سریعتر می شه کد زدن باهاش. نمونه اش هم، تولید یه فایل فلش در هردو هست. شما با ASP چجوری اینکارو می کنی؟؟؟

----------


## hamid_shrk

> نمی دونم، نون حروم خوردن و وجدان اینقدر بی اهمیت شده تو ایران؟؟؟


بابا نون حروم کدومه ؟ نسخه رایگانش هم هست.



> یعنی شما فقط بخاطر وجدانت رفتی سراغ php????


این رو هم با دوستمون بودم و برام جالب بود و مطمئنم دلیل php کار کردنشون این نیست چون میتونن از رایگان استفاده کنن.
واسه این میگم با تعصب صحبت میکنین چون یکطرفه میرید پیش قاضی .
در مورد پروژه های بزرگ هم بگم که من پروژه های بزرگ هم کار کردم با asp و هم تو سرعت خوب بوده هم تو امکانات و هیچ چیز از php کم نداره . و به زودی هم سوییچ میکنم رو MVC (پیشنهاد میکنم راجع بهش مطالعه کنید)



> نمونه اش هم، تولید یه فایل فلش در هردو هست. شما با ASP چجوری اینکارو می کنی؟؟؟


منظورتون از تولید فایل فلش چیه؟

----------


## cyrusthegreat

حالا شما خداییش خودتون از نسخه رایگانش استفاده می کنید؟؟؟؟ یا آخرین نسخه Enterprise VS؟؟؟؟

بزرگی پروژه شما در چه حدی بوده؟؟؟ 

در مورد پیشنهادتون هم. ممنونم. PHP برای تمام کارهای من جوابگو بوده. از این شاخه به اون شاخه پریدن رو دوست ندارم.

منظورم تولید فایل با فرمت swf هستش با استفاده از کد زدن.

----------


## hamid_shrk

> حالا شما خداییش خودتون از نسخه رایگانش استفاده می کنید؟؟؟؟ یا آخرین نسخه Enterprise VS؟؟؟؟


اصولا اهل دروغ گفتن نیستم ، من دارم از 2010 استفاده میکنم و رایگان هم نیست.
این مشکل برمیگرده به مملکتمون که قانون کپی رایت جهانی توش اجرا نمیشه ، استفاده از نسخه orginal مایکروسافت تو ایران به کدامین راه؟؟ ، منظورم از نسخه رایگان این بود که کسانی که بخاطر رایگان نبودن دارن انتقاد میکنن میتونن از رایگانش استفاده کنن.



> بزرگی پروژه شما در چه حدی بوده؟؟؟


همین سایت irkaspersky اما
دوست ندارم توضیح بدم از امکاناتش چون بزرگ نمایی میشه (هر فکری حق دارید بکنید اعم از دروغ گو بودن یا لاف زدن)



> در مورد پیشنهادتون هم. ممنونم. PHP برای تمام کارهای من جوابگو بوده. از این شاخه به اون شاخه پریدن رو دوست ندارم.


با حرفتون موافقم ، این شاخه به اون شاخه پریدن اصلا خوب نیست اما فقط خواستم راجع بهش مطالعه کنید ، به هر حال یک کارشناس وب باید از تغییر و تحولات اطلاع داشته باشه.
من خیلی php رو دوست دارم ، حتی تو asp سعی میکنم خودم کنترل بسازم و ازش استفاده کنم ، تو اون سایت هم بیشترش رو با جاوا اسکریپت کار کردم و cgi
میدونم چه لذتی داره آدم بعد از تلاش زیاد از base خودش همه چی رو درست کنه واسه همین هم *واسه php کار ها احترام خاصی قائل هستم.*



> منظورم تولید فایل با فرمت swf هستش با استفاده از کد زدن.


متاسفانه تاحالا همچین کاری نکردم ، اما باید ببینم تو asp چطور میشه اینکار رو کرد ، میتونه جالب باشه ،ممنون.

----------


## Beginner2013

> من در طراحی وب تازه کارم و می خوام بین این دو زبان برنامه نویسی یکی رو انتخاب کنم و اصولی یاد بگیرم.
> حالا من از شما متخصصان می خوام راهنماییم کنید کدوم یک از این دور رو انتخاب کنم که آینده بهتری داشته باشه و بتونم پیشرفت کنم؟


 توصیه من به شما دوست عزیز اینکه ابتدا تحقیق کنید فرق بین طراحی وب و توسعه وب رو.برای مقایسه PHP و ASP.Net هم می تونید به این آدرس رجوع کنید.




> نمی دونم، نون حروم خوردن و وجدان اینقدر بی اهمیت شده تو ایران؟؟؟ دزدی فقط از دیوار مردم بالا رفتن نیست.


ببینید من الان خودم از SharpDevelop برای .net استفاده میکنم که رایگان هست.اگر بخاطر حلال و حرام رفتید سراغ PHP به نظرم بهتره دلیله بهتری پیدا کنید.
توصیه میکنم یه بار از همین SharpDevelop یا WebMatrix استفاده کنید خوشتون میاد.




> در مورد سرعت توسعه، بله. در کل، ASP برای وبسایت های معمول بسیار راحت تر  هست. ولی خب بخوای پروژه هایی که سنگین هستن رو انجام بدی، در عمل PHP بسیار سریعتر می شه کد زدن باهاش


به نظرم بیش تر بستگی به این داره که از چه IDE یا چه ابزاری استفاده کنیم.
اما اگر فرض کنیم فقط از Notepad به عنوان ابزار کدنویسی و از کتابخانه ای های خارجی هم استفاده نکنیم ،سرعت توسعه در Asp بیش تر خواهد بود




> . نمونه اش هم، تولید یه فایل فلش در هردو هست. شما با ASP چجوری اینکارو می کنی؟؟؟


منظورتون اینکه PHP بصورت توکار این قابلیت رو داره؟

----------


## cyrusthegreat

> توصیه من به شما دوست عزیز اینکه ابتدا تحقیق کنید فرق بین طراحی وب و توسعه وب رو.برای مقایسه PHP و ASP.Net هم می تونید به این آدرس رجوع کنید.
> 
> 
> ببینید من الان خودم از SharpDevelop برای .net استفاده میکنم که رایگان هست.اگر بخاطر حلال و حرام رفتید سراغ PHP به نظرم بهتره دلیله بهتری پیدا کنید.
> توصیه میکنم یه بار از همین SharpDevelop یا WebMatrix استفاده کنید خوشتون میاد.
> 
> 
> 
> به نظرم بیش تر بستگی به این داره که از چه IDE یا چه ابزاری استفاده کنیم.
> ...


دوست عزیز

اون زمانی که داشتم برای انتخاب زبان کد زدنم، تصمیم می گرفتم، هیچکدوم از این راهکارهای رایگان وجود نداشت. یه VS بود و بس. همین. البته اون موقع مثل الان هم نبود که برنامه نویسی.org وجود داشته باشه، اینترنت پرسرعتی باشه که بتونم این هارو دانلود کنم و یا استفاده. برای همین کلاه خودمو قاضی کردم، و PHP رو انتخاب کردم. البته در انتخاب PHP نوع Syntax هاش هم برام جالب بود. برام قابل فهمتر از ASP 3.0 بود. البته این به نوع نگرش من تو اون زمان بستگی داشت.

این حرف شمارو که با یک Notepad خالی، سرعت توسعه تو ASP سریعتر هست رو اصلا قبول ندارم. چون منظور من از سرعت توسعه، برای مثلا ساخت یه وبلاگ شخصی نیست که اینکارها دیگه برنامه نویسی وب نیستش. برنامه نویسی وب اون چیزی هست که تو فیس بوک  انجام می شه. وگرنه، هرکسی بعد از یکماه کار با هرکدوم از اینها، یاد می گیریه که یه وبلاگ برا خودش بنویسه. منظور من ساخت یه CMS ماژولار کامل هست. حالا به نظر شما سرعت توسعه تو کدومش سریعتر هستش؟؟؟

در مورد اون فایل swf هم خیر. منظورم توکار نبود. منظورم این بود که راهکار های موجود و همچنین راهکارهایی که توسط خودتون کد زده بشه (کلاس کامل توسط خود شما نوشته بشه) در کدومش راحتتر هست. والله من خودم به شخصه هیچوقت نتونستم با ASP اینکارو انجام بدم. خیلی هم دنبالش گشتم. خیلی هم مثال دیدم (حدود یک ماه) ولی در آخر دست از پا درازتر، PHP به دادم رسید. خیلی سریع و راحت. بدون درد و خونریزی.

یه نکته دیگه که به نقل از ویکیپدیا: 


> به گفته بیشتر برنامه نویسان وب، پی اچ پی یک زبان تحت وب ساده به شمار می‌رود، زیرا نیاز به یادگیری هیچ پیش نیازی نیست، همچنین پی اچ پی، به زبان‌های دیگری وابسته نیست. اغلب دستورات آن مشابه زبانهای محاوره‌ای بوده و یادگیری آن ساده‌است. از ساختارهای دستوری پیچیده اثری در HTML دیده نمی‌شود.


اگر اشتباه نکنم، راجع به PHP معروفه که تو یک بعدظهر می شه یادش گرفت. یعنی اصول و پایه سختی نداره. واردش که می شه، راهکارهایی که بکار می بری تورو از دیگران متماییز می کنه. وگرنه بیسش رو خیلی راحت همه می تونن یاد بگیرن. 

از منظر پشتیبانی بانک اطلاعاتی هم که PHP یه سرو گردن بالاتر از ASP هست. و یه نکته آخر هم که توی هفته نامه کلیک هم بهش اشاره شد، PHP بعد از کرنل Linux بهینه ترین کد موجود در دنیای opensource رو داره و حتی از کد های تجاری هم طبق معیاری که برای اندازه گیری، تست کننده ها مشخص کرده بودن، کد بهینه تر و تمیزتری داشت.

----------


## Beginner2013

> دوست عزیز
> 
> اون زمانی که داشتم برای انتخاب زبان کد زدنم، تصمیم می گرفتم، هیچکدوم از این راهکارهای رایگان وجود نداشت. یه VS بود و بس. همین. البته اون موقع مثل الان هم نبود که برنامه نویسی.org وجود داشته باشه، اینترنت پرسرعتی باشه که بتونم این هارو دانلود کنم و یا استفاده. برای همین کلاه خودمو قاضی کردم، و PHP رو انتخاب کردم. البته در انتخاب PHP نوع Syntax هاش هم برام جالب بود. برام قابل فهمتر از ASP 3.0 بود. البته این به نوع نگرش من تو اون زمان بستگی داشت.
> 
> این حرف شمارو که با یک Notepad خالی، سرعت توسعه تو ASP سریعتر هست رو اصلا قبول ندارم. چون منظور من از سرعت توسعه، برای مثلا ساخت یه وبلاگ شخصی نیست که اینکارها دیگه برنامه نویسی وب نیستش. برنامه نویسی وب اون چیزی هست که تو فیس بوک  انجام می شه. وگرنه، هرکسی بعد از یکماه کار با هرکدوم از اینها، یاد می گیریه که یه وبلاگ برا خودش بنویسه. منظور من ساخت یه CMS ماژولار کامل هست. حالا به نظر شما سرعت توسعه تو کدومش سریعتر هستش؟؟؟
> 
> در مورد اون فایل swf هم خیر. منظورم توکار نبود. منظورم این بود که راهکار های موجود و همچنین راهکارهایی که توسط خودتون کد زده بشه (کلاس کامل توسط خود شما نوشته بشه) در کدومش راحتتر هست. والله من خودم به شخصه هیچوقت نتونستم با ASP اینکارو انجام بدم. خیلی هم دنبالش گشتم. خیلی هم مثال دیدم (حدود یک ماه) ولی در آخر دست از پا درازتر، PHP به دادم رسید. خیلی سریع و راحت. بدون درد و خونریزی.
> 
> یه نکته دیگه که به نقل از ویکیپدیا: 
> ...


با توجه به حرفاتون من حدس میزنم که شما منظورتون از ASP ،نسخه قدیمی اون یعنی Asp Classic هست.
در اینکه PHP در آن زمان بهتر از Asp بوده شکی نیست.اما فک میکنم شما خیلی وقته ASP کار نکردید،Asp امروزی از فریمورک دات نت استفاده میکنه و قابل قیاس با اون Asp که شما میگید نیست.همه کارهایی که شما در PHP انجام میدید،در Asp.net هم به همان آسانی یا شاید آسان تر در Asp.Net قابل انجام هست
اما با این حال قبول میکنم که در حال حاضرم باز یاد گیری PHP آسانتر از Asp.Net هست و حتی من خودم اونو حداقل برای شروع توصیه میکنم.

----------


## cyrusthegreat

یه نکته ای که باید اضافه کنم این هستش که یادگیری PHP و Syntaxهاش شاید آسان باشه، ولی خب برای رسیدن به هدف و کد زدن استاندارد، بهینه و دارای امنیت بسیار بسیار تخصصی هستش و نیاز به تجربه ی بالایی داره. همین نکته ی PHP من رو مجذوب خودش کرده. چون توش فرق کد زن آماتور و حرفه ای خیلی زود مشخص می شه.

ممنونم از اطلاعات خوبتون.

----------


## firoozi90

واقعا من شرمنده همه دوستانی هستم که به این تایپیک سر می زنن.
نمی خواستم تایپیکی زده بشه که توش جر و بحث بشه و از موضوع خودش بیرون بره.
من واقعا شرمنده همه هستم.
من دیگه به این تایپیک سر نخواهم زد تا دوستان راحت به جر و بحثشون برسن

----------


## dousti_design

آقا چرا اینجوری میکنید؟ یه نفر یه راهنمایی خواسته و سوال پرسیده چرا دعوا میکنید؟!!!
آقا دلخور نشو این عادت شده دیگه برامون که مایکروسافتی ها با اپن سورسی ها دعوا کنن.
من بصورت کلی دانسته هام رو قرار میدم شاید تونتسم کمکی کنم
.
.
.
*مقایسه php و asp.net
---سرعت
*منظور از سرعت همون سرعت اجرای دستورات یکسان هستش یعنی اینکه مثلا ما میخایم یک عمل یکسانی رو توی هر دو زبان انجام بدیم کدوم زبان سریع تره.
توی تست هایی که تابحال دیدم(درصورت نیاز لینک میذارم) ASP.Net سرعت بیشتری نسبت به PHP داره.
---*امنیت
*در زمینه امنیت فاکتور مشخصی وجود نداره و تنها چیزی که میشه گفت اینه که یک سری فیلتر های امنیتی ساده و پایه ای رو ASP.NET بصورت اتوماتیک انجام میده ولی توی PHP باید خودمون دستی انجامش بدیم.
---*قابلیت انعطاف
*زبان برنامه نویسی ASP.NET انعطاف پذیری خیلی پایینی داره و توی بسیار بسیاری از چیزها مایکروسافت مارو محدود به استفاده از روشی میکنه که خودش در نظر گرفته و راه دیگری پیش روی ما نیست.
اما PHP انعطاف پذیری بی نظیری داره که من خودم به شخصه توی هیچ زبان برنامه نویسی(چه اپلیکیشن و چه وب) ندیدم.
---*کلاس ها، آموزش ها و مستندات موجود
*شما وقتی با یک زبانی کار میکنید مطمئنا جاهایی پیش میاد که نیاز به انجام کاری دارید که به احتمال زیاد قبلا هم خیلی ها به انجام این کار نیاز پیدا کرده اند و احتمالا کدش رو نوشته اند. پس شما به این نتیجه میرسید که برید جستجو کنید و اون کدی که نوشته شده رو پیدا کنید و دیگه دردسر نوشتن رو از سر باز کنید. به این میگن استفاده مجدد از کلاس هایی که قبلا نوشته شده. توی این زمینه php خیلی قویتر از ASP.NET هستش و سایت های بسیار بسیار زیادی هستن که مملو از کلاس هایی هستن که به دردمون میخورن.
---*فریم ورک
*توی php فریم ورک های زیادی هستن که میتونید رایگان ازشون استفاده کنید و طبق سلیقتون یکیشون رو انتخاب کنید مثل yii,codeinigter,cakephp و... و تاجایی که من میدونم توی ASP.NET اصلا همچین چیزی وجود نداره.
---*بهای تجاری
*همونطور که دوستان هم اشاره کردن php کاملا رایگانه اما ASP.NET پولی هستش و من خودم هم به شخصه ممکنه کپی رایت رو رعایت نکنم اما هربار که یه نرم افزار دزدی رو اجرا میکنم عذاب وجدان دارم.
---*خطایابی
*به نظر من از این نظر php بهتر و راحت تر و کم دردسر تر هستش
*نتیجه گیری
*ببینید دوست عزیز با ASP.NET شما میتونید سایت های معمول و سایت هایی که کارهای معمولی انجام میدن رو سریع طراحی کنید اما توی پروژه های بزرگ به دردسر میفتید اونم به خاطر اینه که مایکروسافت راههایی اجباری جلوی ما میذاره اما توی پی اچ پی مثلا برای یه کار خاص چندین کلاس توسط برنامه نویسان پی اچ پی نوشته شده و شما میتونید انتخاب کنید( نمیگم که توی ASP.NET اصلا اینجوری نیست اما در مقایسه با php خیلی کمه).
.
کلا php رو توصیه میکنم.
در ضمن این لینک هم یک نکته جالبی گفته و اونم اینکه تاپ ترین سایت های دنیا با چه زبان هایی کار میکنند

----------


## cyrusthegreat

> واقعا من شرمنده همه دوستانی هستم که به این تایپیک سر می زنن.
> نمی خواستم تایپیکی زده بشه که توش جر و بحث بشه و از موضوع خودش بیرون بره.
> من واقعا شرمنده همه هستم.
> من دیگه به این تایپیک سر نخواهم زد تا دوستان راحت به جر و بحثشون برسن


دوست عزیز

جر و دعوایی در کار نبود. ولی بحث بود. بهترین راه برای شما که می خوای بفهمی کدومش بهتر هست، همین بحث ها هست که جوابگو هست. وگرنه هرکی میاد می گه زبانی که من کد می زنم بهتره. در صورتیکه من توی این تاپیک اصلا نگفتم PHP بهتره. بلکه یه سری از خصوصیات PHP رو گفتم. حالا این شما هستی که باید با خوندن این پست ها، معایت و مزایای هرکدوم از زبان هارو بدست بیاری. هرکدوم از این دوتا یه سری مزایا دارن یه سری معایب. از PHP زیاد گفته شده. یکم بریم سراغ ASP. به نظر من بهترین ویژگی ASP.net همون محیط کدزنی یکپارچه اش، یعنی Visual Studio هست. من که باهاش C#‎‎ کد می زنم، بی نهایت لذت می برم. ویژگی های بعدیش رو دیگر دوستانی که بیشتر کار کردن بیان بگن.

راستی، هم استانی عزیز، شما هم بهتر هست، سوالات تخصصی تری بپرسی راجع به هر زبان. چون اینجوری بصورت کلی، به نتیجه خوبی نمی رسی. و از اون مهمتر هم، اینه که تا خودت واردشون نشی نمی تونی بگی کدومشون بهتره. شاید شما از syntax های ASP.net لذت ببری و حالت از Syntax و کد زنی PHP بهم بخوره. شما یکم راجع به نحوه کد زنی این دوتا تحقیق کن، بعد بیا همینجا، سوالات تخصصی تر بپرس و یا برو تو انجمن هرکدومشون.

امیدوارم در کد زنی های آیندت، حالا هر کدومش که باشه، موفق و پیروز باشی.

----------


## Saber Mogaddas

سلام
هر کس برای این سوال نظر خودش و یا حرفه خودش رو تعریف خواهد کرد..
بنظر من َasp دارای قدرتی هست که php  به هیچ صورت نمیتونه به اون برسه..متاسفانه php در ایران به معنی cms های اماده و یا برای کار با این  cms ها شهرت پیدا کرده..و چون میزان قیمت هاست و دامین php هم پایین هست همه به سمت اون میرن..
تا سود بیشتری داشته باشن
ولی به نظر من اساس برنامه نویسی تحت وبC#‎‎ asp.net هست..از لحاظ امنیت و هر چیزی نصبت به php برتری داره..php  نمیتونه کامپوننت های asp رو داشته باشه..



> کجاش رایگانه؟؟؟؟ اینکار، یعنی استفاده از محصولاتی که پولی هستن، بدون پرداخت پول، دزدی هستش نه رایگان بودن.


دوست عزیزی که این رو میفرماید این یه poan +  هست برای ما اگه واقعا وجدان شما اجازه نمیده به نظرم برید orginal اون رو بگیرید و استفاده کنید..چون asp از هر بعد نسبت به php  برتری داره ..
و هیچ نرم افزاری به صورت پولی در سیستم ما نصب نیست حتی سیستم عامل همه کرک شده هستن..




> توی ایران محصولات مایکروسافت یعنی asp.net
> چون رایگانه و کار باهاش راحت تر از php هستش.


البته الهام همچین هم راحت نیست کار با asp

در هر صورت انتخاب شما بسته به اون اطلاعات مقدماتی شما داره..و هیچ ربطی به تعصب و ... نداره ببین با کدوم راحتری شروع کن..
موفق باشی..

----------


## cyrusthegreat

> سلام
> و چون میزان قیمت هاست و دامین php هم پایین هست همه به سمت اون میرن..


دوست عزیز

یه نکته اینکه، دامین هیچ ربطی به PHP یا ASP بودن نداره. اون هاست هست که فرق می کنه. اونهم برای Shared Hosting ها. نه VPS یا Dedicated.

----------


## dousti_design

> چون asp از هر بعد نسبت به php  برتری داره ..


ممنون میشیم اگر این بعد ها رو اسم ببرید و توضیح بدید.



> متاسفانه php در ایران به معنی cms های اماده و یا برای کار با این  cms ها شهرت پیدا کرده


یکی از نقات قوت php که من یادم رفت بگم همین cms ها هستن که توی  ASP.NET به این صورت وجود نداره.



> و چون میزان قیمت هاست و دامین php هم پایین هست همه به سمت اون میرن..


اینم یه نقطه قوته.



> دوست عزیزی که این رو میفرماید این یه poan +  هست برای ما اگه واقعا وجدان  شما اجازه نمیده به نظرم برید orginal اون رو بگیرید و استفاده کنید


آقا چه ربطی داره. ما میگیم که برای کار با ASP.NET شما باید پول بپردازید در حالی که توی php نیازی نیست. این یک حقیقته.

----------


## cyrusthegreat

یه نکته ای رو اضافه کنم:

نمی دونم وجود تعداد بیشتر CMS برای PHP چه دلیلی به تمایل کاربران برای یادگیری اون داره؟؟؟ تا اونجایی که بنده اطلاع دارم، یه CMS ساخته می شه که دیگه نخوای با PHP کد بزنی. همه چی آماده باشه. پس ربطی به اینکه چه زبانی باید یاد بگیری نداره.

----------


## clover

> نمی دونم وجود تعداد بیشتر CMS برای PHP چه دلیلی به تمایل کاربران برای یادگیری اون داره؟؟؟ تا اونجایی که بنده اطلاع دارم، یه CMS ساخته می شه که دیگه نخوای با PHP کد بزنی. همه چی آماده باشه. پس ربطی به اینکه چه زبانی باید یاد بگیری نداره.


در نهایت برای سفارشی سازی، نگهداری و ... نیاز دارید PHP بدونید.

----------


## cyrusthegreat

> در نهایت برای سفارشی سازی، نگهداری و ... نیاز دارید PHP بدونید.


یه مثال می زنم. کسی که با وردپرس وبلاگ می سازه، هیچوقت نیاز نداره PHP بدونه. چون هرکاری بخواد بکنه، plugin داره. من که تا الان برای خیلی از مشتری هام وردپرس نصب کردن، تا حالا هیچکدومشون حتی از من کاری نخواستن، که من نیاز بشه کد PHP بزنم.

اصولا استفاده از CMS، هیچ الزامی برای یادگیری زبانی که باهاش نوشته شده رو نمیاره. در صورتیکه بخوایید شخصی سازیش کنید، بله. اون دیگه استفاده از یه  CMS آماده نمی شه. می شه یه نسخه شخصی از اون CMS که حتی شما می تونید با نام خودتون البته اگر opensource باشه منتشرش کنید.

----------


## cyrusthegreat

اینجا هم میزان درصد ای که هرکدوم از زبان ها در اختیار دارند رو نوشته: http://trends.builtwith.com/framework

----------


## Saman Hashemi

به نظر من کاری نداشته باشید کدوم اوپن سورس؟کدوم قوی؟کدوم ضعیف؟
برای آشنایی با هردو کار کنید از هرکدوم خوشتون اومد همونو انتخاب کنید، بازار کار برای هر دو هست اما وقتی انتخاب کردید سعی کنید مطالعه زیاد داشته باشید و تلاش کنید که سطح علمیتون بره بالا در این صورت درآمد خوبی دارید و میتونید با تیم های نرم افزاری بزرگ کار کنید...!
منم اول با php شروع کردم اما وقتی با ASP.NET آشنا شدم به نظرم کار کردن با محیط دات نت دلنشین تر بود برای همین رفتم سراغ ASP.NET...!
در آخر لذت برنامه نویسی مهمه که با هر دوتا میتونید بهش برسید بقیه مسائل بیشتر شبیه داستان هست...!
پ.ن:چرا تو ایران همه فکر میکنن آنچه که دارن بهترینه و به حاشیه بیشتر از متن توجه دارند...!

----------


## Saber Mogaddas

سلام

آقای *cyrusthegreat*
کسی که php  رو ساخته اینطور ازش همایت نکرده که شما می کنید..
همانطور که تو تاپیک قبلی هم گفتم همیشه افراد برنامه ای که باهاش کار میکنن رو سعی دارن تعریف کنند این کار درستی هست ولی اینجا در مورد برتری و قوت زبان های برنامه نویسی بحث میشه..نمی دونم تا بحال asp.net کار کردین یا نه .. بنظرم باهاش آشنا بشید خوب درک میکنید مزایاشو..




> صولا استفاده از CMS، هیچ الزامی برای یادگیری زبانی که باهاش نوشته شده رو  نمیاره. در صورتیکه بخوایید شخصی سازیش کنید، بله. اون دیگه استفاده از یه   CMS آماده نمی شه. می شه یه نسخه شخصی از اون CMS که حتی شما می تونید با  نام خودتون البته اگر opensource باشه منتشرش کنید.


وجدان شما اجازه میده cms  آماده رو تغییر بدی به اسم خودت بزنی و لی اجازه نمیده که از برنامه های رایگان تو ایران استفاده کنی؟



*dousti_design*



> آقا چه ربطی داره. ما میگیم که برای کار با ASP.NET شما باید پول بپردازید در حالی که توی php نیازی نیست. این یک حقیقته.


خوشبختانه ما تو ایران میتونیم به صورت رایگان از این برنامه استفاده کنیم..




> ممنون میشیم اگر این بعد ها رو اسم ببرید و توضیح بدید.


برای مثال فقط کامپوننت telerik رو در نظر بگیرید..و در مورد امکاناتش تحقیق کنید،البته این کامپوننت پولی هست ..




> یکی از نقات قوت php که من یادم رفت بگم همین cms ها هستن که توی  ASP.NET به این صورت وجود نداره.


تو asp.net مدیریت محتوای سایت رو می تونی با بالاترین امنیت خودت طراحی  کنی ..به صورتی که نقطه به نقطه پروژه دست شما باشه..و با اینکار در صورت نیاز به تغییر قسمتی از پروژه براتون خیلی راحت خواهد بود.

----------


## ASP.NET2

سلام
Asp.Net: 
لایه نمایش Asp.Net
کد پشت صحنه : C#‎‎.NET
مدیریت پایگاه داده اصلی :SqlServer
فریم ورک: .NET
محیط توسعه :Visual Studio
مثل   کفش adidas هستش نه؟

php کفش چینی

حالا شما هی مقایسه کنید.

برا مشتری که حاضره پول خرج کنه کفش adidas بدین.
برا مشتری که حاذر نیست پول خرج کنه کفش چینی.

من همیشه سعی کردم فروشنده ای باشم که جنس خوب میفروشه. Asp.Net 
اینم باید بگم که برا کسایی که فقط براشون ظاهر مهمه php خیلی هم عالیه . 
ولی وقتی ظاهر و باطن هر دو مهم باشن >>>>> Asp.Net 

خوب حالا نتیجه : 
asp.Net کار میکنم ، اگه php بلد باشم چیزی از دست ندادم بلکه بر عکس خیلیم خوبه.

----------


## cyrusthegreat

> سلام
> 
> آقای *cyrusthegreat*
> کسی که php  رو ساخته اینطور ازش همایت نکرده که شما می کنید..
> همانطور که تو تاپیک قبلی هم گفتم همیشه افراد برنامه ای که باهاش کار میکنن رو سعی دارن تعریف کنند این کار درستی هست ولی اینجا در مورد برتری و قوت زبان های برنامه نویسی بحث میشه..نمی دونم تا بحال asp.net کار کردین یا نه .. بنظرم باهاش آشنا بشید خوب درک میکنید مزایاشو..
> 
> وجدان شما اجازه میده cms  آماده رو تغییر بدی به اسم خودت بزنی و لی اجازه نمیده که از برنامه های رایگان تو ایران استفاده کنی؟


اولا حمایت نه همایت. بعدم، چیزی که عالی هست، در کنار لینوکس، بهترین و شاخص ترین نماد اپن سرس هستش، رو بایدم ازش حمایت کرد. 

شما میای می گی، asp در همه بعد ها از php سره بدون اینکه حتی یه مثال بزنی. بعد می گی این برتری و قوت گفتنه؟؟؟ شما دلیل بیار.

بنده CMSای بنام خودم تغییر ندادم به مشتری بدم. مشتری خودش ازم خواسته با WordPress براش سایت درست کنم. اون نکته ای هم که گفتم، برید قوانین گنو رو بخونید (که البته بعید می دونم چیزی از اپن سرس بدونید. چون به استفاده غیر قانونی و حرام، به اسم رایگان خو گرفتید) نوشته شده که طبق قوانین خاص می شه برنامه اپن سرسی رو تغییر داد و به نام خودتون منتشر کنید. البته این بستگی به برنامه ای داره که می خوایید تغییر بدید، که از چه نسخه ای از قرارداد های اپن سرس استفاده می کنند.

مزایای PHP به اندازه کافی عالی هستن، که هیچ چیز دیگه ای نتونه جاشو بگیره. شما هم به استفاده غیر قانونی، حرام، و البته بقول خود شما رایگان ادامه بدید. 




> خوشبختانه ما تو ایران میتونیم به صورت رایگان از این برنامه استفاده کنیم..


بهتره بگیم، ما تو ایران می تونیم به راحتی دزدی کنیم و بدون پرداخت حتی یک سنت، یه نرم افزار رو که بین 400 تا 1900 دلار قیمتش هست (می شه یه چیزی بین 800 هزار تومن تا 3 میلیون 800 هزار تومن، رو به راحتی مثل راحت و الحلقوم بندازیم پایین یه آبم روش) بدزدیم، و باهاش هم تازه درآمد داشته باشیم. دزدی مدرن نوبره والله.




> برای مثال فقط کامپوننت telerik رو در نظر بگیرید..و در مورد امکاناتش تحقیق کنید،البته این کامپوننت پولی هست ..


خوبه خودتون می گید پولی. تاپول ندی، ازش استفاده کنی می شه دزدی. telerik هم برای این  telerik  شد که خود ASP.net مایکروسافت اینقدر محدودت می کنه، که مجبوری برای خیلی از کارهات از کامپوننت های پولی/دزدی استفاده کنی.
ولی تا دلتون بخواد، کلاس و Extension های رایگان، قدرمتند برای PHP هست که حتی یک ریال هم نباید بدی و دزدی نمی کنی.




> تو asp.net مدیریت محتوای سایت رو می تونی با بالاترین امنیت خودت طراحی کنی ..به صورتی که نقطه به نقطه پروژه دست شما باشه..و با اینکار در صورت نیاز به تغییر قسمتی از پروژه براتون خیلی راحت خواهد بود.


اینجوری که شما می گید، PHP باید بره کنار بوق بزنه. مگه با PHP غیر از اینکار رو می شه کرد. شما یه کلاس دیتابیس می نویسی، به هر نوع دیتابیسی که بخوای که ماشالله در این زمینه به راحتی نسبت به ASP.net برتری داره (MySQL، Oracle، IBM DB2،Microsoft SQL Server،PostgreSQL و SQLite) وصل می شی و هرکاری دلت خواست با دیتابیست انجام می دی. یکبار کلاس می نویسی، هزاربار هرجا دلت خواست استفاده می کنی.

امنیت PHP هم به برنامه نویس ربط داره. PHP به خودی خود، هیچ باگ بخصوصی نداره که مشکل امنیتی داشته باشه، ولی یک برنامه نویسی که برنامه ای که می نویسه باگ امنیتی داره، ربطی به PHP نداره.





> سلام
> Asp.Net: 
> لایه نمایش Asp.Net
> کد پشت صحنه : C#‎‎.NET
> مدیریت پایگاه داده اصلی :SqlServer
> فریم ورک: .NET
> محیط توسعه :Visual Studio
> مثل   کفش adidas هستش نه؟
> 
> ...


بهتره بگید،  ASP.net کفش adidas دزدی. 

اگر PHP کفش چینی بود، 37 درصد 10 هزار وبسایت برتر اینترنت از جمله گوگل از اون استفاده نمی کردن. و البته این آمار برای ASP.net مقدار 24 درصد هست.

----------


## Net So

نیازی به بحث برتری نیست. بزرگترین App کره ی زمین یعنی FB به تنهایی برای تمام ادعاهای این دوست عزیز کافیه.
حالا برید سنگ Asp.Net رو بکوبونید به سینه. 
$M ( ترول نیست ، بگردید دنبال اینکه چرا تو تمام فروم های معتبر اینطوری خطابش میکنند ! ) N بار با دزدی از ایده های Php و ... خواست تکنولوژی خودش رو جایگزین کنه ، الان هم میبینیم چه قدر موفق بوده ! Epic Lol
از اون Silver Light گرفته خیلی از ایده هایی که تو Asp از php قرض گرفته !
چندتا Cms برای .NET وجود داره ؟ همون یک و توک CMS ای هم که هست ، تقلید ( بخونید دزدی ) مشابه هاش تو PHP هست. DOTNETNUKE !!!!
چرا اینقدر کم ؟ چون مصرف کننده کمتری داره / انعطاف پذیری کمتری داره / مجبوری بری سراغ Code Behind / عادت کردین به Drag n Drop / عادت کردین به DataGrid / عادت کردن به یه IDE ، حالا NotePad بزاریم جلوی 100 تا برنامه نویس .net ، قسم میخورم 99 نفروشون نمیتونن یه کد ساده هم بزنن !

تو سرعت که اصلا حرفی نمیمونه. PHP به کمک HipHop قورت میده ASP.NET رو . یعنی  به ذهن کسی که بخواد از لحاظ سرعت و Perf مقایسه کنه ASP.NET و PHP رو باید شک کرد !
امنیت هم به دلیل مشابه و انعاط پذیریی که php داره ، اصلا قابل مقایسه نیست و به همین دلیل خیلی راحت میشه حتی یک UTM/IDS با PHP نوشت !

----------


## cyrusthegreat

> تو سرعت که اصلا حرفی نمیمونه. PHP به کمک HipHop قورت میده ASP.NET رو . یعنی  به ذهن کسی که بخواد از لحاظ سرعت و Perf مقایسه کنه ASP.NET و PHP رو باید شک کرد !
> امنیت هم به دلیل مشابه و انعاط پذیریی که php داره ، اصلا قابل مقایسه نیست و به همین دلیل خیلی راحت میشه حتی یک UTM/IDS با PHP نوشت !


دوست عزیز

اول اینکه با مثال زدن فیس-بوک بسیار کمک کردید. من موندم چرا یاد خودم نیومد. 

من خودم عاشق سینه چاک PHP هستم. ولی این باعث نمی شه که بخوام رو بعضی واقعیت ها چشم هامو ببندم.

در مورد سرعت: اگر بخواییم هردو رو در حالت عادی، و بدون هرگونه بهینه ساز، و روی یک وب سرور پایه مثل Apache و IIS مقایسه کنیم، در عمل، ASP.net بدلیل کامپایل شدن، سریعتر از PHP هست که تفسیر می شه. ولی خوب آیا، ما کاربران، این کندی رو توی سایت پر بازدیدی مثل فیس-بوک مشاهده کردیم؟؟؟ اینها یکسری اعداد و ارقام هستن. طبق همین اعداد ها و بنچمارک ها، ASP.net به میزان 12 بار سریعتر از PHP هست. ولی آیا این کندی، توسط هیچ یک از دوستان هنگام استفاده از Google به چشم اومده؟؟؟

در مورد امنیت هم هردو از نظر هسته و بیس، تقریبا بدون باگ امنیتی خطرناک هستن. ولی در عمل، هردو رو می شه به صورتی کد زد، که باگ های خطرناکی داشته باشن. بطور مثال:

string statement = "SELECT * FROM Employees WHERE EmployeeName = '" 
                   + employeeName + "'";

SqlCommand command = new SqlCommand(statement, connection);
SqlDataReader reader = command.ExecuteReader();

 و

$statement = "SELECT * FROM Employees WHERE EmployeeName = '"
             . $employeeName . "'";
$result = mysql_query($statement, $connection);


رو در نظر بگیرین. هردو یک کار رو انجام می دن. و در دو زبان متفاوت. فکر کنم نیازی به شمردن تعداد باگ های امنیتی برای دوستان نباشه. پس برنامه نویس باید بگونه ای کد بزنه، که مشکل امنیتی بوجود نیاره.

یک جمله زیبا هست که فردی که یه شرکت برنامه نویسی داره و از یک متخصص کمک گرفته برای پیدا کردن ریسک های امنیتی کد هاش که اینجوریه: a language is just a tool and software solutions are made by people for people
یعنی یک زبان یک وسیله است، و راهکار های نرم افزاری، توسط انسان و برای انسان نوشته می شه.
همین فرد تا قبل از سال 2000 با ASP کار می کرده و بعد از اون تا الان با PHP. این فرد می گه، مهمترین ویژگی و برتری PHP نسبت به ASP کاهش هزینه هایی هست که در بر داره. این در جواب همون دوستانی که می گن، ASP.net رایگان هست. کافی هست قیمیت یک هاست لینوکس و ویندوز رو بررسی کنید. جدای از هزینه های جانبی همچون Visual Studio.

البته نباید یک نکته رو فراموش کرد. در طی سالیان اخیر ما از ASP 3.0 به ASP.net رسیدیم. حتی خود همین ASP.net تغییرات بسیار زیادی داشته. هماهنگ شدن و آشنا شدن و یادگیری تمام این تغییرات توسط برنامه نویس، یک کابوس وحشتناک هستش. Microsoft کلا همینجوری هست. هی از این شاخه به اون شاخه می پره. اما PHP در طول این سالیانی که من باهاش کار کردم، از نسخه 4 به 5 تغییر کرده که در طی این تغییر از اساس مثل ASP 3.0 به ASP.net تغییر نداشته. بلکه امکاناتش افزوده شده. و البته زمان کافی برای یادگیری تمام تغییرات اون توی این چندسال گذشته از عرضه وجود داشته.

----------


## hamid_shrk

بحث داغ و جالبی شده.
یه جمله آقا سامان گفتن که خیلی قبول دارم :



> :چرا تو ایران همه فکر میکنن آنچه که دارن بهترینه و به حاشیه بیشتر از متن توجه دارند...!


بازم بگم من خودم asp کار هستم و برای php کارهای واقعی احترام خاصی قائلم چون میدونم چیکار میکنن..

جمله ای از مدیر پروژه ای که باهاش کار میکنم و تو آمریکا درس خوندنه و خیلی هم قبولش دارم و وب رو با جاوا و پایتون شروع کرده بگم :
"هیچ وقت تو برنامه نویسی تعصب بخرج ندید ."

حالا نوبت سخنان دوستان عزیز :



> php کفش چینی


دوست عزیز حرفی که زدید کاملا با چشمان بسته بود و php خیلی قوی تر از این حرف هاس که بخوای این مقایسه سریع رو انجام بدید ، متاسفنه برعکس جملتون بیشتر معنی داره!!!



> نیازی به بحث برتری نیست. بزرگترین App کره ی زمین یعنی FB به تنهایی برای تمام ادعاهای این دوست عزیز کافیه.


آره یک مثال خوبه ولی
بقول یه عزیزی :
"باید توجه داشت که یک سایت فقط با یک زبان برنامه نویسی نوشته نمیشه .چون دارای بخش های متفاوتی هست و برای هر بخش یک زبان برنامه نویسی و یک تکنولوژی وجود داره.
مثلا زبان PHP در سمت سرور استفاده میشه،یعنی زبانیه که با سرور و پایگاه داده ارتباط برقرار میکنه."




> ما کاربران، این کندی رو توی سایت پر بازدیدی مثل فیس-بوک مشاهده کردیم؟؟؟


من که خودم کلافه شدم ، با سرعت 2 مگ هم مشکل داره وقتی relation های فرد خیلی قوی باشه.
راجع به پایین اومدن سایت فیس بوک تحقیق کنید و نامه هایی که به کاربران میفرسته مبنی بر بستن اکانت های بلا استفاده..




> از اون Silver Light گرفته خیلی از ایده هایی که تو Asp از php قرض گرفته !


راجع به سیاست های مایکروسافت در تدوین سیلور لایت و wpf تحقیق کنید.




> تو سرعت که اصلا حرفی نمیمونه. PHP به کمک HipHop قورت میده ASP.NET رو


آروم باش و از روی عصبانیت نظر نده دوست عزیز . اول تحقیق سپس پست.




> از لحاظ امنیت و هر چیزی نصبت به php برتری داره


مشکل عمده asp پایین بودن امنیتش هست.




> بهتره بگیم، ما تو ایران می تونیم به راحتی دزدی کنیم و بدون پرداخت حتی یک سنت


بازهم میگم این اسمش دزدی نیست و دزدی همون ار دیوار مردم بالا رفتنه!!!!
این یک موضوع اجتماعی و سیاسی هست و مشکل از هیچ کدوم از ما ایرانی ها با فرهنگ هزاران ساله نیست.
ما تو قوانین کپی رایت جهانی نیستیم ، کشور ما تو لیست سیاه اکثر شرکت ها قرار داره از جمله مایکروسافت و این یعنی خدماتی دریافت نخواهیم کرد ، پول بدیم بدون خدمات؟؟؟
ما اینجور عادت کردیم تو نرم افزار استفاده کردن هرچند غلط ولی حق داریم و حق داریم و حق داریم....
------
در کل دعوا نکنید هر دو زبان عالی هستند که اگر نبودند انقدر طرفدار و عاشق سینه چاک نداشتند.
امیدوارم کسی از حرف هام دلخور نشده باشه.
یا حق

----------


## Saber Mogaddas

> اولا حمایت نه همایت. بعدم، چیزی که عالی هست، در کنار لینوکس، بهترین و شاخص ترین نماد اپن سرس هستش، رو بایدم ازش حمایت کرد.


سلام
منظور رو که میرسونه ولی دایو شما معنی دیگه ای میداد .. این فروم جای خوبی هست برای یادگیری..نه جر و بحث..
موفق باشید..

----------


## cyrusthegreat

> جمله ای از مدیر پروژه ای که باهاش کار میکنم و تو آمریکا درس خوندنه و خیلی هم قبولش دارم و وب رو با جاوا و پایتون شروع کرده بگم :
> "هیچ وقت تو برنامه نویسی تعصب بخرج ندید ."


بنده هم کاملا موافق هستم. تعصب تو هر چیزی، چشم آدم رو کور می کنه. من تو هیچ کدوم از پست هام نگفتم ASP.net بده. اصلا اشاغاله بدرد نمی خوره. اون هم زبانی هست که بصورت گسترده داره استفاده می شه. من فقط از ویژگی های PHP گفتم، و البته از دوستان ASPکاری که بدون هیچ دلیلی گفتن تو تمام ابعاد بهتره، دلیل خواستم که هنوز بی جواب مونده. اتفاقا من عاشق زبان برنامه نویسی یاد گرفتن هستم. تو هر زمینه ای، با چندتا زبان کار کردم. حرفه ای نه، ولی دستی توشون دارم. چون اینجوری، می دونی که برای کاری که می خوای انجام بدی، چه راهکار هایی می تونی داشته باشی، و کدوم زبان بهینه تر هستش. اگر هم تا بحال ASP.net کار نکردم، نه از سر تعصب بی جا، بلکه بخاطر این هست، که PHP اینقدر وسیع هست، خیلی زمان برده از من که یادش بگیرم. یه پروژه هم داشتم، که یکسال تمام وقت منو گرفته. الان روی بخش طراحیش دارم کار می کنم که سرم یکم خلوت شده می تونم بیام اینجا. ولی مطمئنا اولویت اول من بعد از خلاص شدن از این پروژه، کار کردن با ASP.net هست. تا ببینم چه چیزی در چنته داره.




> من که خودم کلافه شدم ، با سرعت 2 مگ هم مشکل داره وقتی relation های فرد خیلی قوی باشه.
> راجع به پایین اومدن سایت فیس بوک تحقیق کنید و نامه هایی که به کاربران میفرسته مبنی بر بستن اکانت های بلا استفاده..


دوست عزیز
مطمئنا مشکل شما از چیز دیگری هست. چون با استفاده از اینترنت خارج از ایران، بدون هیلترینگ، به راحتی و بدون مشکلی استفاده کردم. حتی تو ایران، با 256 با سرعت خوبی دارم استفاده می کنم. 




> بازهم میگم این اسمش دزدی نیست و دزدی همون ار دیوار مردم بالا رفتنه!!!!
> این یک موضوع اجتماعی و سیاسی هست و مشکل از هیچ کدوم از ما ایرانی ها با فرهنگ هزاران ساله نیست.
> ما تو قوانین کپی رایت جهانی نیستیم ، کشور ما تو لیست سیاه اکثر شرکت ها قرار داره از جمله مایکروسافت و این یعنی خدماتی دریافت نخواهیم کرد ، پول بدیم بدون خدمات؟؟؟
> ما اینجور عادت کردیم تو نرم افزار استفاده کردن هرچند غلط ولی حق داریم و حق داریم و حق داریم....


من نگفتم ایرانی ها، بلکه گفتم تو ایران. حتی اون اول بحث گفتم که یه تحقیق بود، که یه درصد خیلی بالا، که دقیق یادم نیست، در حد 60 درصد از کسانی که در کشور هایی که قانون کپی رایت رو رعایت می کنن، باز هم نسخه غیر مجاز استفاده می کنن. این نشون می ده، مشکل به ایران خلاصه نمی شه و جهانیه.
ولی آیا، اگر همه ی مردم دنیا بخوان، دزدی کنن، ما هم باید به تبعیت از اونها اینکارو بکنیم؟ 

یه مثال. شما نگاه کن. یه فروشنده هست که کالای X رو می فروشه. ولی به شما نمی فروشه. اصلا حال نمی کنه با تو، و اون کالا رو نمی فروشه. تو هم نیاز داری به اون کالا. اون کالا رو هم فقط همون داره. ولی جایگزین ای برای اون کالا هست به نام Y که در دسترس هستن. حالا شما چکار می کنی؟؟ میری شبونه دزدی و کالای X رو می دزدی و استفاده می کنی، و یا نه می ری همون Y رو می گیری که نه از اون X چیزی کمتر داره و نه برای بدست آوردنش باید دزدی کنی؟

هر دو زبان عالی هستن، وقتی که نیاز مشخص بشه. چون هردو یه راهکارن برای رسیدن به یه هدف تقریبا مشخص. حالا شما باید ببینی، با شرایطی که داری، از جمله بودجه، نیاز ها و امکاناتی که در اختیار داری کدومش بدرد تو می خوره؟

----------


## hamid_shrk

> تعصب تو هر چیزی، چشم آدم رو کور می کنه


تعصب با تعصب کورکورانه فرق میکنه ، تعصب خیلی وقتها خوبه ولی تعصب کور کورانه اصلا خوب نیست و برای برنامه نویسی هیچ کدوم خوب نیستن!!.



> من تو هیچ کدوم از پست هام نگفتم ASP.net بده. اصلا اشاغاله بدرد نمی خوره


شما جزو کسانی بودید که منصفانه نظر میدادید و وقتی که به ناحق از php بد میگفتن مقابله به مثل می کردید که حق دارید ، در کل نظرم در رابطه با دوستانی بود که یکطرفه نظر میدادن.



> مطمئنا مشکل شما از چیز دیگری هست.


اونجوری که خود فیس بوک تو relation هام گفته که خیلی پیچیدس.
این موضوع رو شما هم تحقیق کنید ، نامه فیس بوک واقعیت داره و فیس بوک خیلی داره کند میشه ،البته حق داره بنده خدا. :لبخند گشاده!: 

راجع به بحث ایران و کپی رایت هم اختلاف داریم باهم که این یک امر عادیه و مسلما هر دو دلایل قاطعی داریم واسه حرفامون و اینجا جای اینجور بحث هایی نیست.
---------
دوست عزیزی که تاپیک رو ایجاد کردی لطفا تاپیک رو به این تالار انتقال بده چون این تالار طراحی وبه و نه گفتگو و نظر در رابطه با زبان .
--------
خیلی بحث جالبی شد ، من که خستگی کار از تنم در اومد.
همیشه این سوال یا تو تالار asp پرسیده میشد یا php که نظرات یکطرفه بود.
دعوت میکنم بازم دوستان تاپیک رو داغ کنن

----------


## Net So

> طبق همین اعداد ها و بنچمارک ها، ASP.net به میزان 12 بار سریعتر از PHP هست


منبع !
این حرف گفتنش هم خنده داره. 



> باید توجه داشت که یک سایت فقط با یک زبان برنامه نویسی نوشته نمیشه .چون  دارای بخش های متفاوتی هست و برای هر بخش یک زبان برنامه نویسی و یک  تکنولوژی وجود داره.
> مثلا زبان PHP در سمت سرور استفاده میشه،یعنی زبانیه که با سرور و پایگاه داده ارتباط برقرار میکنه


نکته جالبش اینجاست. زمانی که تو 2010 FaceBook اومد HipHop رو معرفی کرد ، دلیلش برای استفاده از php رو گفت. سادگی ، وانعطاف پذیری بیشتر از هر زبان تحت وب دیگه php ، دلیل توسعه HipHop بوده.
تو فیسبوک از Java و ++C هم استفاده شده . مشکلش چیه ؟ همین TimeLine فیسبوک داره فقط از Mysql استفاده میکنه . 



> راجع به پایین اومدن سایت فیس بوک تحقیق کنید و نامه هایی که به کاربران میفرسته مبنی بر بستن اکانت های بلا استفاده.


نخندون دوست عزیز ما رو :D
یعنی N میلیون اکانت ، هر روز نصفشون DeActive میشن ؟ ( Epic Lol )


@ *hamid_shrk* : متاسفانه بقیه پست شما HerpDerp هست .
*

*جریان بیدار کردمن همون کسی هست که خودش رو میزنه به خواب :دی

FaceBook.com
wordpress.com
answers.com
vimeo.com
metrolyrics.com
drugs.com
livestrong.com
wiki.com
YouTube.com
و ....

اصلا بحثی نمیمونه. 
ASP.Net  کارها ، اکثرشون با این واقعیت کنار اومدن. دقت کنید Fact !
حالا یه دوستی میگه سرعت فیسبوک داره میاد پایین یا ... نمیدونم افراد انجمن رو چی فرض کرده ! که میگه فیسبوک دی اکتیو میکنه که Perf ش حفظ بشه ! 
با این حرف ها تصور کنید که Asp.Net از php سره !  :قهقهه: 
Hater Gonna Hate

----------


## cyrusthegreat

> منبع !
> این حرف گفتنش هم خنده داره.


اینم منبع خدمت شما: 
http://naspinski.net/post/AspNet-vs-...omparison.aspx
http://www.makewebgames.com/showthre...HP-Speed-check
http://www.holisticsystems.co.uk/blog/?p=752

خنده دار، کار شماست که بدون هیچ تحقیقی، حرف می زنید.

این یه واقعیت هست که بدون هیچگونه بهینه سازی، بدلیل ماهیت دو زبان از نظر اینکه ASP.net کامپایل می شه و PHP تفسیر، PHP کندتر از  ASP.net هست. ولی خب با بهینه سازی، کش کردن و خیلی کارهای دیگه، می شه PHP رو حتی سریعتر از ASP.net کرد.

----------


## sahama

با سلام
دوستان چرا هر وقت اسم طراحی وب می شه به یاد php و ASP می افتید؟
تکنولوژی های و فریم ورک ها و زبان های دیگری هم وجود دارند
پایتون که مشهور ترین فریم ورکش جانگو است ولی فریم ورک های فراوانی داره و شاید شما اصلا دوست نداشته باشید از فریم ورکی استفاده کنید
روبی به واسطه روبی آن ریل
جاوا ها همیشه موقعیت خودش رو داره
پرل گرچه خودم تحمل دیدن قیافه اش رو ندارم و ......

----------


## Net So

> خنده دار، کار شماست که بدون هیچ تحقیقی، حرف می زنید.


خیلی باحالی شما   :قهقهه: 
ASP.NET کامپایل نشده ؟ 
اولا که PHP 5.4 ، حدود 30% افزایش Perf داشته. این به کنار ! 
بعد برمیگردی میگی اگر ASP رو کامپایل کنیم ؟ خوب آره منم اگه PHP رو با HIPHOP کامپایل کنم ، تو بعضی Refrence ها بسته به کیس مورد نظر تا 80 % افزایش کارایی داره ! منتهی دقت کن ، "اگر" در نهایت هم ASP.NET سریعتر از PHP نمیشه.

----------


## hamid_shrk

*Net So* :
نمیدونم چرا وقتی اظهار نظراتتون رو میخونم یاد کل کل طرفدارای 2تا تیم فوتبال میوفتم ....
خدمتتون عرض کنم که برای مشارکت به بحث های علمی نیاز به چند تا پیش زمینه هست از جمله :
دانش - تجربه کافی - انتقاد پذیری - دوری از تعصبات کورکورانه - عدم تخریب راه حل های مخالف با نظر شخص شرکت کننده - قبول واقعیت - و از همه مهمتر ادبیات علمی و محترمانه هست.
متاسفانه شما فاکتور های لازم برای حضور در مباحث علمی رو ندارید و دارید تنش ایجاد میکنید.
و اما :



> نخندون دوست عزیز ما رو :D
> یعنی N میلیون اکانت ، هر روز نصفشون DeActive میشن ؟ ( Epic Lol )


انسان وقتی موضوعی رو متوجه نمیشه و نه شنیده و نه دیده قبل از هرچیزی میپرسه که منظور چی بود نه اینکه با جملاتی که جاشون تو اینجور بحث ها نیست شروع کنه به رد موضوع ..
فیس بوک نمیاد خودش اکانت ها رو deActive کنه ، بلکه طی نامه های که به خود من هم فرستاده شده از کاربران تقاضا کرده که از دوستانتون که تو فیس بوک *اصلا فعال نیستن (که طبق تحقیقات انجام شده تعدادشون هم خیلی زیاده)* تقاضا کنید صفحه خود را deActive کنند.



> جریان بیدار کردمن همون کسی هست که خودش رو میزنه به خواب :دی


نظرات من رو کامل بخونید بعد این جمله رو بکار ببرید.



> FaceBook.com
> wordpress.com
> answers.com
> vimeo.com
> metrolyrics.com
> drugs.com
> livestrong.com
> wiki.com
> YouTube.com


بر منکرش لعنت ، اما آیا شما قصد نوشتن سایت هایی با این وسعت رو دارید؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟اصلا میدونید وسعتشون چقدره یا اینکه فقط همین کلمات قلمبه سلمبه که تو هر سایت و مجله ای هست رو در ارتباط با این سایت ها بلدید؟؟؟؟؟
خدمتتون عرض کنم اگر انشالله یکروز در تیمی حضور یافتید که خواستید سایتهایی به این بزرگی بنویسید مطمئن باشید با تکنولوژی های جدید مایکروسافت اینکار نشد نداره و اینکه این پروژه ها  با چه تکنولوژی پیاده سازی بشه رو شما تعیین نخواهید کرد ، بلکه گروه هایی هستند که کارشون بررسی همین موضوع ها هست و برای قدم به قدم پروژه برنامه ریزی میکن.
"تو رویا ها زیاد سیر نکنید که تو تمرین های روزانه ی وبتون یهو یک سایت مینویسید که میشه مثل فیس بوک."
-----
بازهم میگم با کلماتی که معنیشون رو خودتون هم بدرستی نمیدونید انقدر بازی نکنید ، اینکار تو یک فروم تخصصی جوابگو نیست.
-----
در ضمن بعنوان یک دوست بهتون پیشنهاد میکنم راجع به سیاست های مایکروسافت + windows 8 + دلایل ارائه silver light و wpf تحقیق و مطالعه کنید + آینده دنیایwin APP و web APP و همچنین ASP.Net MVC که خیلی قدرتمندتر از این حرفاس که من و شما نقدش کنیم مطالعه کنید.
http://stackoverflow.com اولین سایت بزرگیه که با ASP.Net MVC نو ظهور نوشته شده ، اینو نگفتم که مثل شما بهش بنازم و بگم چون این سایت با asp نوشته شده php کارها تعطیل کنن وبرن asp یاد بگیرن چون به قدرت php ایمان دارم خودم .فقط یک مثال بود. و مسلما php هم آینده خیلی روشنی داره و این رقابت حالا حالا ها باقیست.
-----
*پ.ن : دوست داشتم خودم راجع به سیاست ها و آیندشون صحبت کنم اما حضور برخی از افراد تو این بحث باعث شد که خودم رو سبک نکنم.
اصلا دوست نداشتم این پست رو بدم اما دیدم نمیشه !!!*

----------


## cyrusthegreat

> خیلی باحالی شما  
> ASP.NET کامپایل نشده ؟ 
> اولا که PHP 5.4 ، حدود 30% افزایش Perf داشته. این به کنار ! 
> بعد برمیگردی میگی اگر ASP رو کامپایل کنیم ؟ خوب آره منم اگه PHP رو با HIPHOP کامپایل کنم ، تو بعضی Refrence ها بسته به کیس مورد نظر تا 80 % افزایش کارایی داره ! منتهی دقت کن ، "اگر" در نهایت هم ASP.NET سریعتر از PHP نمیشه.


دوست عزیز

بنده کی گفتم کامپایل نشده؟ ASP.net کامپایل می شه و PHP تفسیر. البته اگر بدونید فرق این دوتا چیه.

شما منابع رو مشاهده فرمودید؟؟؟ متاسفانه، شما نمی دونید، بحث کردن چیه. فقط بلدید بخندید. 

نمی دونم. شما برای یه وبلاگ هم از HIPHOP استفاده می کنید که هرچی می شه می گید HIPHOP؟ HIPHOP برای پروژه های بزرگ هستش. نه یه وبلاگ و البته سایت های ساده ای که عموما تو ایران مشاهده می شه.

در آخر. من خودم عاشق PHP هستم. یه عمره دارم باهاش کد می زنم. ولی این باعث نمی شه مثله شما تعصب کورکورانه داشته باشم. باید قبول کرد در حالت پایه PHP کندتر از ASP.net هست. حالا شما هی بخند. هی بخند. هی بخند....

----------


## dousti_design

نمیدونم واقعا اینجوریه یا اینکه منم تعصب پیدا کردم! ولی حرفای بیشتر کسایی که از ASP.NET پیروی میکنن بی منطق به نظرم میاد. :متفکر: 



> خوشبختانه ما تو ایران میتونیم به صورت رایگان از این برنامه استفاده کنیم..


آخه پسر خوب اینم حرفه تو میزنی. باید بگیم بدبختانه



> تو asp.net مدیریت محتوای سایت رو می تونی با بالاترین امنیت خودت طراحی   کنی ..به صورتی که نقطه به نقطه پروژه دست شما باشه..و با اینکار در صورت  نیاز به تغییر قسمتی از پروژه براتون خیلی راحت خواهد بود.


مثل اینه که بگیم مثلا زبان C++‎ اصلا عملگر ضرب نداره ولی ما خودمون میتونیم کدش رو با الگوریتم جمع های متوالی بنویسیم و روش کنترل کامل داشته باشیم.

----------


## clover

> نمیدونم واقعا اینجوریه یا اینکه منم تعصب پیدا کردم!


اگر صادقانه بخوام بگم فکر می کنم شما تعصب پیدا کردید




> خوشبختانه ما تو ایران میتونیم به صورت رایگان از این برنامه استفاده کنیم..


بله واقعا می تونیم، نه فقط توی ایران بلکه در هر کجای جهان، این پست رو مجددا مطالعه کنید
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...=1#post1478286

----------


## dousti_design

> بله واقعا می تونیم، نه فقط توی ایران بلکه در هر کجای جهان، این پست رو مجددا مطالعه کنید


php کاملا رایگانه ASP اینطور نیست. نمیدونم چرا نمیخاید اینو قبول کنید! این آقا هم منظورش همون نسخه پولیش بود که توی ایران براحتی میدزدیمش اصلا بحث نسخه رایگان نبود.
بذارید درمورد رایگان بودن php و نبودن ASP حرف آخر رو بزنم.درضمن ما داریم دوزبان رو با کلیه امکاناتشون مقایسه میکنیم(یعنی express نه)
*آدم هایی که از نرم افزارها قانونی استفاده میکنند:
شما باید برای کدنویسی و طراحی سایت با ASP.NET پول بپردازید درحالی که در php هیچ پولی نمیپردازید و این زبان بصورت کامل رایگان است.
آدم هایی که نرم افزار ها رو میدزدند:
**شما باید برای کدنویسی و طراحی سایت با ASP.NET این نرم افزار رو بصورت غیرقانونی(دزدی) استفاده کنید درحالی که  php بصورت کامل رایگان است و حداقل شما عذاب وجدان(هرچند کوچ
ولو) ندارید.*
.
خب حالا که بحث روی این مبحثه بیاید دو زبان رو در کلیه زمینه ها یکسان بگیریم( کلا عین هم هستن). حالا خودتون قضاوت کنید در این حالت از کدوم استفاده میکنید(*با فرض اینکه اصلا نرم افزار رو نمیخاید بخرید و غیر قانونی استفاده میکنید)*
آقا ما که با اونایی که این زبان هارو نوشتن پسرخاله که نیستیم شما بیاید بگید که بابت این پولی که میدیم برای ASP.NET چه چیزهایی نسبت به php داره که پول نمیگیره از ما

----------


## clover

> شما باید برای کدنویسی و طراحی سایت با ASP.NET پول بپردازید درحالی که در php هیچ پولی نمیپردازید و این زبان بصورت کامل رایگان است.


دوست عزیز، بایدی در کار نیست




> درضمن ما داریم دوزبان رو با کلیه امکاناتشون مقایسه میکنیم(یعنی express نه)


من پیشنهاد می کنم ابتدا در مورد تفاوت مفاهیمی مانند زبان، فریمورک، ابزار و محصول مطالعه داشته باشید، ASP.NET یک ابزار یا یک فریمورک هست، #C یک زبان هست و ویژوال استودیو یک ابزار یا یک IDE هست، اون Xpress که عرض کردم مربوط به ابزار وبژوال استودیو هست نه فریمورک ASP.NET
همینطور در مورد مفاهیمی مانند رایگان و اپن سورس بهتره که تحقیق کنید

در صورتی که قصد دارید دو زبان رو مقایسه کنید می تونید زبان PHP رو با زبان #C مقایسه کنید. 




> آقا ما که با اونایی که این زبان هارو نوشتن پسرخاله که نیستیم شما بیاید بگید که بابت این پولی که میدیم برای ASP.NET چه چیزهایی نسبت به php داره که پول نمیگیره از ما


در مورد مزایا و معایب هر کدوم چندین بار در همین سایت برنامه نویس بحث شده، بهتره جستجو کنید:

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...=1#post1232029
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...%D8%A7-asp.net

و اگر به کل کل نیاز دارید:
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...%A7-php-%D8%9F

----------


## dousti_design

> دوست عزیز، بایدی در کار نیست


پس تفاوت نسخه اکسپرس با نسخه پولی چیه؟

----------


## clover

> پس تفاوت نسخه اکسپرس با نسخه پولی چیه؟


برای طراحی وب سایت های ASP.NET می تونم بگم هیچ!! اگر شما موردی پیدا کردید که پولی بود حتما ما رو هم خبر کنید.
اما در موارد دیگه به طور مثال Visual C++‎‎‎‎‎ Express 2010 شامل ATL و MFC نمیشه اما در عین حال هنوز هم شامل  NET Framework class library. هست. در حالی که هر توسعه دهنده ی دسکتاپی میدونه که چه اهمیتی دارند همین دو ویژگی، اما باز هم جای کار حرفه ای باقی هست و می تونید به طور مثال به جای استفاده از MFC به شیوه ی Win32 کد بزنید و هر موقع که جونتون به لبتون رسید نسبت به خرید نسخه ای شامل MFC اقدام کنید.

به این آدرس برید، دانلود کنید و شروع کنید به طراحی وب سایت های ASP.NET به صورت کاملا حلال و قانونی و قبل از اینکه مردم رو متهم کنید به حروم خوری کمی تحقیق کنید  :لبخند: 

ببینید، درآمد مایکروسافت از طریق فروش ویندوز سرور هست، همینطور IIS و SQL Server که نسخه های اکسپرس اینها دارای محدودیت هایی هست که مشکلی برای توسعه دهندگان ایجاد نمیکنه بلکه برای استفاده کنندگان تجاری، اونها رو بلا استفاده میکنه.

----------


## dousti_design

یعنی مایکروسافت اومده دوتا نسخه گذاشته که یکیش رایگانه یکیش پولی اونوقت اینا هیچ تفاوتی باهم ندارن!!!!
شما برای کدزنی از محیط وی اس استفاده نمیکنید؟ سرور مجازی چی؟ IIS که میگید رایگان نیست. sql server هم پولی هستش و خودتون هم میگید که اکسپرس محدودیت هایی داره. اما کلیه این ها هم در php رایگان هستش

----------


## clover

> یعنی مایکروسافت اومده دوتا نسخه گذاشته که یکیش رایگانه یکیش پولی اونوقت اینا هیچ تفاوتی باهم ندارن!!!!


عرض کردم *برای طراحی وب سایت های ASP.NET* می تونم بگم هیچ!! این سیاست مایکروسافت هست، تا وقتی سایتی به زبان ASP.NET نوشته نشه مایکروسافت درآمدی بابت فروش IIS نداره 




> شما برای کدزنی از محیط وی اس استفاده نمیکنید؟


این یک مسئله ی شخصی هست، قصد ندارم جوابی بهتون بدم



> سرور مجازی چی؟


منظورتون رو متوجه نمیشم،




> IIS که میگید رایگان نیست.


نسخه ی Express وجود داره




> هم پولی هستش و خودتون هم میگید که اکسپرس محدودیت هایی داره.


عرض کردم *برای کاربرد های تجاری* محدودیت داره و نه برای توسعه، بانک اطلاعاتی My SQL رو در ASP.NET هم می تونید استفاده کنید




> اما کلیه این ها هم در php رایگان هستش


خب این یکی از مزایای PHP هست و تمام دوستان هم اشاره کردند

احساس می کنم شما فقط دارید فرافکنی می کنید، من پاسخ کامل شما رو در رابطه با سوالتون دادم، همینطور اولین پست من رو در رابطه با این سوال به دقت بخونید، در اونجا عرض کردم که پول اضافه رو مشتری پرداخت می کنه و ...
در رابطه با مزایای و معایب و برتری های ASP.NET و PHP هم به طور مفصل در لینک هایی که گذاشتم بحث شده، دیگه نیازی به ادامه ی این بحث نمی بینم

موفق باشید

----------


## dousti_design

> خب این یکی از مزایای PHP هست و تمام دوستان هم اشاره کردند


خب ما هم همینو میخایم بگیم دیگه شما قبول نمیکنید.
از نظر پول پرداختن بابت استفاده از زبان، php بهتر هستش.
فاکتورهای دیگه هم که بحث شد. اینجا هم نظراتم رو در مورد همه چیزایی که به ذهنم میرسید گفتم.
بحث تو حاشیه نره. 
موفق باشید

----------


## l4dl4d

خوب دوست عزیز اگه C#‎ بلدی asp بهتره ولی php کاربردی تره و در ضمن میتونی خیلی کارا باهاش کنی
ولی اگه بخاطر وجدان باشه شما با ویندوز غیر قانونی کار میکنید پس تو ایــــران = مفتیـــــــــــــــــ

----------


## pouralijan

اگه قرار به این چیزی که شما می گی باشه پس کلا استفاده از ویندوز و نرم افزارهای آنتی ویروس و ... دزدی میشه.
هرچند که در اصل هست ولی اگه بخوای اینجوری فکر کنی کلا باید قید طراح وب شدن و حتی استفاده از کامپیوتر رو بزنی.
ولی حالا که اوضاع اینجوریه بهترین راه برای انتخاب زبان مناسب برنامه نویسی کاملا بستگی به خودت داره.
اگه قبلا با C,C++‎‎v,Vb و ... کار کردی کار با دات نت برات خیلی راحت داره در غیر این صورت بهتره با php شروع کنی. 						




دوست عزیز شما می تونید از Linux  استفاده کنی که کلاً OpenSource و رایگاه تو اونم هم می تونی طراح وب بشی.

----------

